# Last puppy pick



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

What do you guys think about getting the last puppy in the litter? I would think all the "good" puppies have been taken home and the "not so good" left behind. Any thoughts on this? Should one avoid the last puppy of the litter? Thanks


----------



## CuriousKira (Mar 15, 2011)

Usually a good breeder will choose puppies that fit families instead of letting people pick pups. I would ask health & temperament questions & see if that puppy would be a fit for you.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

There is no reason not to think that the last puppy isn't the right puppy for you. Hopefully, if this is a good breeder, the other pups will have been matched to the new owners and what the other people were looking for in a pup, may not be what you are looking for.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

You do not have the other puppies in the same litter as something to compare it with. Sometimes the breeder holds back a pup they might have wanted so that could be a good thing. Or maybe someone backed out and didn't take that dog. Sometimes the last pup is the runt or timid one in the litter. Or maybe opposite. Just make sure you like the personality of the pup and it will all be good. If it seems to be skiddish or scared I would be careful.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree with the above..My first GSD out on my own, was the last of his litter, I had nothing to compare him to, I wanted him, I took him,,he was the best dog ever


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I agree with the above..My first GSD out on my own, was the last of his litter, I had nothing to compare him to, I wanted him, I took him,,he was the best dog ever


 
This is where the like button would come in handy


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I think I was last or second to last to make a commitment to Pan's litter and I think I got the best one.  We picked based on temperament and goals, not anyone laying claim in a certain order.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Doesnt mean anything. Could be the one she kept for herself then changed her mind, could be wrong sex for the other buyers, could be smaller, bigger, outgoing, timid , any number of things.
I always hated saying last of the litter to people, you never know what the other folks were choosing for.
Go check out the puppy and see if its a match.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Also keep in mind that if you _are_ using a breeder that lets buyers pick their own puppies, 98% of the population has no idea how to choose a puppy anyway. They'll choose one with a fur pattern they like, or the first one that looks up at them with big brown eyes, or the one that "picks" them.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

oh yea, or the saddest look, or the one that growls more, or plays more, or looks like Rin Tin Tin, or has floppy ears, etc. The list goes on.


----------



## CPH (Sep 8, 2010)

Our pup was second last of the litter, the other male the breeder was keeping, and he is the most amazing dog ever, temperament, looks intelligence everything I could ever ask for! Especially because GSDs change look wise so so much its hard to tell what your going to end up with anyway. I wouldn't let him being the last sway you...


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

My husband and I never considered our puppy the 'last available' - we were just last in line to get to choose our male. So, everyone in front of us got to select their puppy (or they were selected for them) and Kimber was then available for us!! For whatever reason, he turned out to be the best dog we could have hoped for!! I contacted the breeded and told him "Thanks for saving the best for last", cuz we really believe that even if we were first in line to make our selection - we would have chosen him!! So, I would say that just because you are last in line, doesn't mean you're getting the 'unwanted' or 'unchosen' - you're going to get the puppy that was born to be yours and you will love him no matter what . Good luck, and please post lots of pics when your new furball comes home!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

In a well thought out, well bred litter there should be no reason to hesitate on the "last pick" puppy.....Many times the last puppy available just was not the right pup for the previous buyers....I usually hold back my favorite pup or two to grow out a bit and only sell when I have the perfect home for them....I choose what pups go where and I often have to juggle them around in my mind for a good 6 weeks to decide who goes where! 

When I was helping a friend get a pup - the litter I found had one pup available - the buyers had backed out at the last minute....my friend was totally paranoid and I had to twist and turn and twist his arm to buy the pup (shipped from Czech Republic)....he was so afraid that he would get a subpar pup as it was "leftover" and "rejected" LOL LOL LOL That is an awesome dog and after a few visits to a training club, he found out just how special the dog is....Dean - chime in here!!! LOL LOL

Lee


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Onyx was the last female to be matched w/ owners in her litter. She had a very dominant personality and the breeder didn't want her to go to just any home, she wanted an experienced owner for her. She turned down a few potential owners because she knew the dog needed a more than the normal pet owner would give.
Well, my DH convinced the breeder we were experienced(we had a GSD and other active breed dogs forever) and Onyx sure did make me step up and learn how to handle her issues.
I would take a last pup_ if_ I trusted the breeder and knew the lines....in Onyx's case I didn't on both counts(she was a surprise, I couldn't squash DH's joy by not accepting her) 

Glad Onyx ended up with us, she may have been dumped in a shelter, on CL or euth'd from bite history if she was placed with "in-experienced" dog people.

If a pup is last to go, I don't think it is a big deal as long as you trust the breeder!


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I think it depends on what type of home the breeder is looking for in that pup. Just depends on who is wanting pups and the temperament of each individual pup. If the breeder did not chose which pup goes where, based on each individual pup, not sure if I would get a pup from that breeder. But also, keep in mind some buyers know how to pick a pup from a litter based on their and breeders observations.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

My dog was second to last left in the litter but the last one sold because the breeder was going to keep one for breeding and couldn't choose between my dog and the one she ultimately chose. That must be a hard choice at 10 weeks but I am glad she chose the one she did and I got the one I got. She was smart enough to not let me see the one she chose (but I could hear her crying in her crate in the background).


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

eddie1976E said:


> What do you guys think about getting the last puppy in the litter? I would think all the "good" puppies have been taken home and the "not so good" left behind. Any thoughts on this? Should one avoid the last puppy of the litter? Thanks


There are so many reasons for a puppy being last. The only thing that matters is if you are both a good match for each other.


----------



## Del (Apr 25, 2011)

There is an old saying about saving the best for last. If you don't look at it as a positive of getting the puppy rather than it being the last one and what might be wrong with it and why it wasn't picked sooner. Then pass on it.

For whatever reason this pup is last and there have been some good input as to why, it is what it is. If you are willing to make the commitment of giving this puppy all the love and training it needs to be the best dog it can be then go get it and start loving and training it. The sooner you start the easier it will be on both of you. It may take more or less training, that no one can say. It will take all the love no matter what.

If you have any reservations about getting this or any puppy then for the happiness of both you and the puppy, it would be better to keep looking until you find one that there are no reservations about it.


----------



## stacey_eight (Sep 20, 2010)

Zeke and his sister were the last of the litter. It never even occured to me that it could mean something was "wrong" with him. In fact, it was fabulous because those extra weeks with his breeder meant she _really_ knew his personality, energy and drives and was confident that he was a match for us.


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

my puppy was the pick of the litter and the last one to go


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

"Pick of the litter" is subjective to the wants/needs of the potential owner. The breeders "Pick" is different, and many times they'll keep their favorite back for future breeding stock. But then see the pup isn't growing out to the potential they thought it may have. 

Why did you end up with the _last one to go_, and "pick", MicheleMarie, and what age did you get your pup?
Just curious, you don't have to answer if you don't want to


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

the last pick of the litter can certainly
be a nice dog of the future.


----------



## lanaw13 (Jan 8, 2011)

Osa was the last pup available in her litter, originally the pick of the litter. The first guy guy backed out, and then the breeder changed her mind about one of the next prospective set of buyersbuyers…. didn't sell them a puppy at all! You just never know!!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

so you have a good breeder and you want
pick of the litter. who did the picking, you
or the good breeder?? does pick of the litter
mean the pup will into your family??



CuriousKira said:


> Usually a good breeder will choose puppies that fit families instead of letting people pick pups. I would ask health & temperament questions & see if that puppy would be a fit for you.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

The last puppy was able to spend more time with his mother than any of the others, and that is a good thing.


----------



## DougGeneration (Apr 28, 2011)

If it was the case then I definitely don't have any dogs up to date. That being said, I do believe that a good breeder would give you the pup that's the most suitable for you, which was also pointed out in the previous posts. In any case, you can just opt to look for another?

I also have to agree with the above post, that'll definitely lessen/prevent SA.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

*Never *consider the last puppy left from a litter _"the puppy no body picked"...._
There is a "last puppy" to leave in every litter....
Puppies will stay with us until the "perfect" match is made.....by no means, does that ever insinuate that the last puppy has been "left behind"....it simply means the ideal owner/family has not yet been found.
The "perfect" match, just might be the "last puppy"......


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

robinhuerta said:


> *Never *consider the last puppy left from a litter _"the puppy no body picked"...._
> There is a "last puppy" to leave in every litter....
> Puppies will stay with us until the "perfect" match is made.....by no means, does that ever insinuate that the last puppy has been "left behind"....it simply means the ideal owner/family has not yet been found.
> The "perfect" match, just might be the "last puppy"......


I really like how you said this


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sinister was the last puppy in his litter. The breeder told me that no one wanted a solid black puppy . He was 11 weeks old when I got him. The breeder had 2 other litters there to choose from but he had the temperment/personality/color I wanted. 

I have never regretted my decision, he is the best dog in the world for me, period. :wub:


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

robinhuerta said:


> *Never *consider the last puppy left from a litter _"the puppy no body picked"...._
> There is a "last puppy" to leave in every litter....
> Puppies will stay with us until the "perfect" match is made.....by no means, does that ever insinuate that the last puppy has been "left behind"....it simply means the ideal owner/family has not yet been found.
> The "perfect" match, just might be the "last puppy"......


Couldn't have said it any better  Our puppies also stay with us until the perfect match/family comes along. This is the reason why we still have Caleb (1 out of 11 puppies) available. We have turned people down b/c it wasn't a good match. Some breeders let their pups go to who ever has the money and we are not 1 of those breeders  Most often the last puppy can be the best 1 out of the bunch!!!!


----------

